# Bikemädels aus Bamberg



## Eri75 (29. März 2007)

Hallo suche paar nette Mädels die in und um Bamberg mit mir MTB fahren. Gerne auch zum regelmäßigen trainieren. 
Ich 31 jung und fahre seit 2 Jahren. Möchte dieses Jahr evtl.meinen erstes Rennen fahren.


----------



## SpongeBob (31. März 2007)

Eri75 schrieb:


> ...und fahre seit 2 Jahren. Möchte dieses Jahr evtl.meinen erstes Rennen fahren.



Hmm. DH Rennen? Touren Rennen? CC kotz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (31. März 2007)

Hi,

Wenn es nicht unbeding Mädels sein müssen, dann findest du hier ein paar MTB Begeisterte:

Bamberg - Barock, Bier und Biken

Wie lange wohnst du denn in Bamberg und was fährst du? Vielleicht fährt man ja mal zusammen....


P.S. Mehrfach Posts zum selben Thema sind hier in Forum nicht so gerne gesehen


----------



## mabi (1. April 2007)

Was wird der Hauptsponsor woll dazu sagen


----------



## Eri75 (20. April 2007)

Nö, es müssen nicht nur Mädels sein. Aber meist sind Männer doch durchtrainierter und schneller. Ups, mit Mehrfachpost, das habe ich nicht gewußt, sorry!


----------



## Ben1000 (20. April 2007)

Wie gesagt, fahr doch mal bei uns mit, siehe oben. Am Sonntag geht evt. wieder was zusammen.


----------



## SpongeBob (20. April 2007)

Eri75 schrieb:


> Aber meist sind Männer doch durchtrainierter und schneller.



Das macht uns ja so attraktiv für euch


----------



## Eri75 (20. April 2007)

Attraktiv.............aha wieder was glernt

Rennen ja ein Touren Rennen, aber das habe ich jetzt auf Eis gelegt
gerne fahr ich mit außer diesen Sonntag geht nicht. Häng mich da einfach mal ran.


----------



## E=MC² (20. April 2007)

Wohin solls da denn gehen?


----------



## Eri75 (22. April 2007)

Wohin? Na Bamberg und Umland. Trockental oder Friesenr Warte wär net schlecht


----------



## E=MC² (22. April 2007)

Bamberg dürfte logisch sein. Ich wollte genaueres wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jocool (22. April 2007)

Eri75 schrieb:


> Wohin? Na Bamberg und Umland. Trockental oder Friesenr Warte wär net schlecht



Die Tour über die Warte gön ich mir auch von Zeit zu Zeit - aber leider pass ich auch nicht zu deiner Zielgruppe  (wegen dem überzähligen Y Chromosom  )

Ich hab dir aber meine Handynummer mal als PM geschickt. Wenn du mal Bock hast, dann kannst du ja bescheid sagen.

Gruß

Hartmut


----------



## Eri75 (23. April 2007)

E-MC²= was möchtest denn genau wissen?
also wie geschrieben. Auf die Friesner Warte, Trockental, Steinbrauch, Geisdorf, Fränkische
Wohne in Bamberg bin bis dato bzw. letztes Jahr diese Strecken gefahren.
zwischen 40 - 80 Kilometer.


----------



## Eri75 (23. April 2007)

Hallo Hartmut,
Zielgruppe- man kann ja mal eine Ausnahme machen


----------



## Ben1000 (23. April 2007)

Mensch Leute, ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen! Wir sind drei Bamberger, die fast jedes We einen gemeinsamen Ausritt unternehmen, meist in Richtung fränkische. Umfang zwischen 40 und 80 km, je nach Lust und Kondition. Wir würden uns wirklich über Zuwachs freuen! Egal ob mänlein, weiblein oder sonst was... . . Näheres im Bamberg, Barock, Bier und Biken Thread. Fahrt doch mal mit!

Ausserdem bin ich mehrmals die Woche allein unterwegs und fahre immer gerne mit Leuten. Einfach mal sagen wann ihr Zeit habt. Wie wäre es z.B. morgen Nachmittag oder Abend? 15.30 Uhr oder 16.00 Uhr? Meinetwegen auch später, ich bin eigentlich flexibel. Und ich fahre so schnell wie der Trainingspartner (vorrausgesetzt ich kann so schnell  ).


----------



## E=MC² (23. April 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen! Wir sind drei Bamberger, die fast jedes We einen gemeinsamen Ausritt unternehmen, meist in Richtung fränkische. Umfang zwischen 40 und 80 km, je nach Lust und Kondition. Wir würden uns wirklich über Zuwachs freuen! Egal ob mänlein, weiblein oder sonst was... . . Näheres im Bamberg, Barock, Bier und Biken Thread. Fahrt doch mal mit!
> 
> Ausserdem bin ich mehrmals die Woche allein unterwegs und fahre immer gerne mit Leuten. Einfach mal sagen wann ihr Zeit habt. Wie wäre es z.B. morgen Nachmittag oder Abend? 15.30 Uhr oder 16.00 Uhr? Meinetwegen auch später, ich bin eigentlich flexibel. Und ich fahre so schnell wie der Trainingspartner (vorrausgesetzt ich kann so schnell  ).



Ich hab dich auch eigtl. gemeint. Aber egal... Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht in Bamberg wohne, sondern 30 km entfernt, ziemlich genau die entgegengesetzte Richtung zur fränkischen Schweiz.


----------



## Ben1000 (24. April 2007)

Ist ja kein Thema. Entweder Bike ins Auto oder wir treffen uns in der Hälfte. Wo ist denn Sand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eri75 (24. April 2007)

Hallo! Super das nächste mal fahre ich mit. Habe heute Termine.
Wie schauts am Mittwoch oder Freitag aus? Ansonsten schalt ich mich in Bamberg,Barkok......... und da werd ich mehr erfahren.

grüße


----------



## Ben1000 (24. April 2007)

Wir können am Mittwoch auch gerne fahren. Wann hast du denn Zeit? Am Freitag weiß ich noch nicht, da fahre ich evt. bei den Leutenbachern mit. Aber wenn du Lust hast kannst ja mitfahren. Wenn dann fahre ich mim Auto dahin...


----------



## Bierfahrer (24. April 2007)

Bikemädels - da ist doch sich ein Hintergedanke dabei - weil biken läßt sichs ohne Mädels sicherlich besser und Stressfreier!

Und so schlecht trainiert kannste gar nicht sein!


----------



## lowisbmx (24. April 2007)

Word!


----------



## Ben1000 (24. April 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> weil biken läßt sichs ohne Mädels sicherlich besser und Stressfreier!



Chauvi!


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. April 2007)

Recht hat er! Aber irgendwie hat der thread mit der Überschrift eh nix mehr zu tun!?


----------



## jocool (24. April 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Bikemädels - da ist doch sich ein Hintergedanke dabei - weil biken läßt sichs ohne Mädels sicherlich besser und Stressfreier!
> 
> Und so schlecht trainiert kannste gar nicht sein!



Ich beobachte die Sache hier ja nur peripher, aber ich denke nicht, dass Eri75 Hintergedanken hat, die du vermutest. Wenn ja, dann müsste sie vermutlich vom anderen Ufer sein ... 

Der Vollständigkeit halber : ich hab nichts gegen Homosexuelle - ich hatte nur bis jetzt keinen Hinweis, dass Eri75 dazu neigt. 

... aber korrigiert mich ruhig, falls ich mich irre.


----------



## E=MC² (24. April 2007)

Sand is ca. 10 km vor Haßfurt u. 6 nach Eltmann.


----------



## Ben1000 (25. April 2007)

Oh, ich wollte sowieso mal ein wenig den Steigerwald erkunden. Der hat ja auch so einiges zu bieten. Muss ja nicht immer die Fränkische sein.... Ich könnte ja mal nach Eltmann fahren und wir treffen uns dort. Wie schauts denn nächste Woche aus? Wann hast du denn immer so Zeit?


----------



## E=MC² (25. April 2007)

Zeit hab ich am Fr, Sa u. So. Evtl. auch Mo u. Mi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

